# Image auf 2 gleiche Platten, eine booted die Andere nicht



## eYe (30 September 2007)

Nabend,

ich bin heute schier verzweifelt und erhoffe mir einen Vorschlag der mir weiterhilft 

Problem:

Ich habe 3 baugleiche PC's von denen 2 in Afrika auf nem Schiffchen herumfahren. Die Jungs an Board haben es nun geschafft beide Festplatten zu schrotten.
Ich habe nun von dem 3ten PC ein image erstellt und mir 2 neue Festplatten gekauft. Mit Linux dann über den dd Befehl ein image erstellt und dieses auf die beiden neuen Platten geschoben.

Nun das Problem: Mit der einen Platte läuft das ganze einwandfrei und mit der Anderen will er tabu nicht booten. (Immer der gleiche Rechner!)

Ich habe bei beiden genau das gleiche gemacht, beide haben eine Partition mit 20G was dem Image entspricht, formattyp ist 7 (NTFS) und das bootflag ist gesetzt.
Ich komme auch auf beiden Platten an die Daten heran, nur will er halt von der einen nicht booten 

Falls jemand eine Idee hat woran es liegen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar, ich hau mich nun erstmal in die Koje nachdem ich die eine Platte schon 3x bespielt habe und sogar noch eine neues Image von der neuen Platte mit der es geht gemacht habe um festzustellen das sie auch mit dem nicht booten will *argh*
Ich weiss einfach ned weiter, sowas kann doch gar ned sein...

gn, eYe


----------



## gravieren (30 September 2007)

Hi


Grundsätzlich sollte das gehen.

Hast du noch eine Festplatte, ich denke, du solltest mal die Festplatte wechseln. 



Frage:
Warum Clonst du mit Linux, obwohl es sich scheinbar um WIndows-Rechner handelt.



Lösungsansatz:   Gehe in die Reparaturkonsole rein (Notfalls mit Boot-CD)
Schreibe den MBR rein.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich kann mir im Augenblick auch nicht vorstellen, was da falsch laufen sollte. 
Hast du mal versucht die Festplatte mit / durch eine "normale" Installation an den Start zu bekommen ? (DOS - WinXYZ) Wenn das auch nicht funzt, dann würde ich (Gravieren hat das ja auch schon durch die Blume angedeutet) den Fehler bei der Platte suchen und nicht bei dir ...


----------



## eYe (30 September 2007)

Erstmal vielen Dank an gravieren! 

Ich habe nun von der Win XP CD gebooted und dann die WIederherstellungskonsole [R] gestartet. Dann einfach den Befehl FIXMBR eingegeben und nun geht alles so wie es sein soll 
http://www.heisig-it.de/konsole.htm

Ich verstehe zwar immernoch nicht warum es bei der einen Platte ging und bei der nun nur über diesen Umweg, aber man muss ja auch nicht alles verstehen^^

Also nochmals besten Dank!!! *Kiste Bier reich*

Akso und mit Linux mache ich das weil, a) Ein Kumpel mir das gezeigt hat b) Ich dafür keine Software kaufen muss und c) Es bei ihm immer wunderbar geklappt hat und nun ja im Endeffekt auch bei mir

thx, eYe


----------

